# Forum Other Languages All other languages Chinese  learn chinese matetial

## daye

we offer learn chinese material: http://learn_chinese.ckungfu.com/

----------


## basurero

Я уважаю всех, кто изучает китайский язык. Все слова мне звучат одно и тоже.

----------


## MasterAdmin

Errr.... I think we have a Chinese forum already... last time I checked   ::

----------

